# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Pyetni ekspertët >  Ku te Download Microsft Visio 2010 me license

## heron

Pershendetje antar te nderuar ku mund te download Microsoft Visio 2010 full me license se e kam setup mirpo spom bojn disa licensa.
Mirpres pergjigjet tuaja .

----------


## ardi ht

http://windows-activ.net/activator-k...or-windows-10/

----------


## DiGiT@LiFE

vetëm visio do?

aaaa, shume e lehtë për ta gjetur
google kërkove ?

unë 20 sek kërkova dhe gjeta versionin 2016

mos përto, kërko pak më shume

----------


## munirahmad

To activate Microsoft Visio, you might need this beast kmsauto software.
http://www.kmsauto.info/download

----------


## nikben112

https://ikmspico.xyz

----------


## John Cat

I know a good activator for Office 2010

----------

